# Sat Night 11-20-10



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

This was my last weekend to chase flatties as I will be out of town this week and duck season starts after Thanksgiving. I had plans on hitting the water both Fri and Sat night but mother nature changed my mind. I had been seeing quite a few reds around my last several trips so about lunch time Sat I decided to make a scouting/fishing trip. Water was beautiful and wind was calm everywhere I went, ended up looking more than fishing but was able to pick up one red on a spinner bait. Checked out some new areas and headed to the house about 2pm for a nap. Was pretty excited about what I had seen on my scouting trip so I was back on the water about 7ish. 

As Im sure most of you know that it dont take long for water conditions to change. Wind was calm as was the water except for a roller coming of the sound. By the time I arrived at spot one the tide was super high and the water looked like yoohoo. Same at spot 2 and 3 and 4!!! Finally found some clear water around 10pm and started to see some fish. It was VERY SLOW and the fish were scarce. Finally had enough about 2AM, ended up with 6 for the night. Smallest was a 13" tater chip and the biggest was 22 1/2 5lbs 5 ozs.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

where did you get them?????


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

great report man im glad u got some , nice slot size red too


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

gig head said:


> where did you get them?????


Big Creek Lake:thumbsup::thumbsup:


j/k 

but Im still not tellin!!:whistling:

OK, they came from Alabama, but thats all your gettin.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Rook said:


> gig head said:
> 
> 
> > where did you get them?????
> ...


Gig Head for a right amount of money I can get you close.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That's classic...thats as close as I would have expected. Glad you found some. I went around Gulf Breeze penisula Fri 19 but saw zilch.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Gig Head for a right amount of money I can get you close.


 
You keep your mouth shut bubba. I know where you live!!!:no:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah but their aren't any flounders at my house(not live ones anyway)LOL


----------

